# First Scan at 5 weeks 5 days



## Madigan (Jan 6, 2006)

Yesterday I had my first scan - at 5 weeks and 5 days. Saw one sac with a strong heartbeat, and another sac with no heartbeat. The consultant said that the second sac was a good size, and that it may just be developing more slowly than the other. He said that I will not know for definite until the 12 week scan whether I am having twins or not.

I wanted to know how common it is not to see a heartbeat at this stage? Might I see a heartbeat at the next scan - which will be 6 weeks 5 days?

Thanks


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi, congratulations!!

It is possible to not see a heart beat now but see one in a weeks time and as your consultant said they may be at different stages.

Hopefully when you have your next scan they will be able to have a definate answer for you

Take care x


----------



## Madigan (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi, just wanted to let anyone who might be reading this/interested know, that at my second scan (at 6 weeks 5 days) there were indeed 2 heartbeats!!


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

WOOO HOOO!!    

Congratulations to you

Lots of love

Take care x


----------

